# need help with choosing a drum sander.



## hanau (Oct 30, 2015)

Came across 3 different drum sanders and don't know which would be the best option.

Performax 22/44 sander - $800  been listed for 2 and updated in the last 24 hrs.

comes with a few new and used belts.





Preformax 22-44 plus -$1000   been listed for 5 days





delta 18-36 drum sander - $700 been listed for over a month





They all are in my budget range but like everyone else like to spend the least amount.

Had the 10-22 jet sander had no issues but had the ryobi 16-32 and always had tracking issues.

been emailing the guys who own the Preformax 22-44 plus and Delta.
they delta sounds like he may of had tracking issues at one til=me said about 3/8 of the conveyor belt is messed up. but good otherwise.

the guy who owns the Preformax 22-44 plus $1000 said no issues at all it has the SandSmart feature.

Performax 22/44 sander - $800 this one i just saw today.

They all look like they been used but they say they all are in good condition.

What would the lowest you would offer without upsetting the seller. Don't want to come across as a low baller to bad.

Performax 22/44 sander - $800 offer $500-600

delta 18-36 drum sander - $700 offer $400 -500

Preformax 22-44 plus $1000 offer $700-800


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 30, 2015)

Would always be leery of something used with possible issues. Last one listed for $1000 I would start with the $700 and walk away if it gets to $850.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 30, 2015)

Im not sure of what you want to offer but have you checked to see what they cost  new?


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a performax 16/32 and had it back when they first came out in the 1980's It to me was one of the best purchases I ever made. The tracking system is easily adjusted and once set up I never had a problem. The question I think you need to ask yourself is do you need that much sander. Will you be sanding boards that are 44" wide??  I would stay away from the Delta. Delta and Jet were knock-offs of the Performax. The S/T model offers more support on the cantilevered arm so in theory it keeps the arm more in tune for thickness. But it has been proven that the other setup is sturdy enough to support and keep tolerances just as well. As far as the smart sander addition is really not needed. You will know if you are pushing the machine too hard by the way the board advances through the sander. 

As far as price goes they run from $1600 to $2000 depending on the motor size. The Performax has a clean sandpaper mounting system that is easy to use. With sanders that size they do take up quite a bit of room. You would need those extension tables because you will get snipe. The big key to these sanders is that you remember it is a sander and not a planer. To me they are bigger than I ever needed. If i am sanding a larger board than the 36" capability I have, I am breaking out the handheld power drum sander.

Probably doesn't answer your question , sorry. OH yea you better have a good dust collecting system.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Oct 30, 2015)

I am not personally acquainted with all the machines listed, but I do own the Performax 22-44 Plus and it is a honey of a machine. I use it for many tasks from reducing board thickness with rough belts to finish sanding with 180 or 220 grit. I use it most for sanding stock to thickness after re-sawing a board to make thinner stock. It is a versatile machine and the accuracy when setup is retained. I have sanded boards that are 20" wide and have mine set so that the thickness from one side to another is .001" or so. I have also used it to sand laminated stock  to get a flat, smooth surface. Make sure you have adequate dust collection as it creates a lot of fine dust and if not extracted will cause wood stock burning and make a great mess.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 30, 2015)

If you came to my door and offered me 40% less than I was asking,  I would show you the door with no further negotiation. 10% to 15% less and we can talk. If you want the Delta, be aware that parts are almost non existent. I'm thinking they had plastic gears for the bed elevation that you can't get. Might be wrong on that, can't remember if that was the sander or a little thickness planer with that problem.


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 30, 2015)

Personal opinion. Stay away from the Delta.

The one for a grand ........worth every penny. Don't try to dicker. He will get that price when the right person comes along.

The one for $800 I would offer $700 and not a penny more. 

Now if you don't need that much width. I would look over new machines.
Why buy someone else's problems. When they say there is no problems.....then why are they selling. 
Check everything out carefully because once it is in your truck...... It is yours.

Good luck.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 31, 2015)

What about Grizzly? 

Brand new, with warranty...


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 31, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Personal opinion. Stay away from the Delta.
> 
> The one for a grand ........worth every penny. Don't try to dicker. He will get that price when the right person comes along.
> 
> ...



Minor correction ....

Once it's in our truck, it's YOUR problem. 


Not that nothing isn't fixable ... buy he's right.  Why buy someone else's problems?


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 31, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> What about Grizzly?
> 
> Brand new, with warranty...


 


Just got mine a few month ago.  Great machine. With shipping was $550.00


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 31, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I have a performax 16/32 and had it back when they first came out in the 1980's It to me was one of the best purchases I ever made. The tracking system is easily adjusted and once set up I never had a problem. The question I think you need to ask yourself is do you need that much sander. Will you be sanding boards that are 44" wide??  I would stay away from the Delta. Delta and Jet were knock-offs of the Performax. The S/T model offers more support on the cantilevered arm so in theory it keeps the arm more in tune for thickness. But it has been proven that the other setup is sturdy enough to support and keep tolerances just as well. As far as the smart sander addition is really not needed. You will know if you are pushing the machine too hard by the way the board advances through the sander.  As far as price goes they run from $1600 to $2000 depending on the motor size. The Performax has a clean sandpaper mounting system that is easy to use. With sanders that size they do take up quite a bit of room. You would need those extension tables because you will get snipe. The big key to these sanders is that you remember it is a sander and not a planer. To me they are bigger than I ever needed. If i am sanding a larger board than the 36" capability I have, I am breaking out the handheld power drum sander.  Probably doesn't answer your question , sorry. OH yea you better have a good dust collecting system.



JT - I believe Jet bought out Performax and the Jet is the Performax currently?   Not entirely sure though but I don't see performax for sale anymore and some that say jet/performax as the name for the same tool.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 31, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I have a performax 16/32 and had it back when they first came out in the 1980's It to me was one of the best purchases I ever made. The tracking system is easily adjusted and once set up I never had a problem. The question I think you need to ask yourself is do you need that much sander. Will you be sanding boards that are 44" wide??  I would stay away from the Delta. Delta and Jet were knock-offs of the Performax. The S/T model offers more support on the cantilevered arm so in theory it keeps the arm more in tune for thickness. But it has been proven that the other setup is sturdy enough to support and keep tolerances just as well. As far as the smart sander addition is really not needed. You will know if you are pushing the machine too hard by the way the board advances through the sander.  As far as price goes they run from $1600 to $2000 depending on the motor size. The Performax has a clean sandpaper mounting system that is easy to use. With sanders that size they do take up quite a bit of room. You would need those extension tables because you will get snipe. The big key to these sanders is that you remember it is a sander and not a planer. To me they are bigger than I ever needed. If i am sanding a larger board than the 36" capability I have, I am breaking out the handheld power drum sander.  Probably doesn't answer your question , sorry. OH yea you better have a good dust collecting system.
> ...




Hello Dan

Actually the WMH Tool Group bought out Performax a few years ago along with Powermatic, Jet and Wilton to name a few. From what I understand is that they sell the industrial sized machines under the original names because companies are familar with them. They sell the homeowner line under various names and that is why you can find  a Performax sander or other tools with the name but also with a combination Jet/ Performax or just plain Jet. They come off the same assembly line. So yes in a sense you are correct. Racking my brain, I think this happened in 2010 or 2011. It took a gradual evolution as vendors sold off old stock.


----------



## hanau (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks all 
 I am going to have another week to try and decided which one to get and make a offer on.
 Since either the bank or company sending a deposit to my acct never showed up, but other co works did show up in their accts.

I would like either the jet or performax with the jet being the front runner.

I really think a 16x32 would be all I need but never seen one listed for sale used.

I looked at the grizzly G0458 18" but can not find any reviews on it.

So my search will be at least another week. Till my money shows up in the acct.
Can't call the bank to find out if it is pending since it is a small credit union.


Never know one may show up better and cheaper this week or the ones I am looking they may be more open to a lower price on theirs.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 9, 2015)

So, what did you decide?


----------



## hanau (Nov 10, 2015)

money finally showed up the day after my daughters car broke down.
Car is at garage and waiting for a computer to show up. mechanic said he believes the computer is the issue.

He said he is not 100% sure but that's where we are starting.

So drum sander is on hold and may have to sell everything since the company that bought us threw us all on to what appears to be the health care exchange.

Insurance doubled in price (almost $700 a month)have to drop the wife since she can get insurance at her job and the deductibles also tripled.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 10, 2015)

hanau said:


> money finally showed up the day after my daughters car broke down.
> Car is at garage and waiting for a computer to show up. mechanic said he believes the computer is the issue.
> 
> He said he is not 100% sure but that's where we are starting.
> ...



See if she (the wife) can carry you and the rest of the family on her job's insurance more cheaply than your 3rd party?


----------



## hanau (Jan 16, 2016)

Well finally got a drum sander. Found a jet 22x44 for $800 but the owner ended up selling it before I was able to get there to buy it.
 Which I understand  first one there with the money gets it. 

I did find a delta 31-255x 18"x36" for $450 good condition and appears to track good, but looks like he had a problem one time with it.

 I haven't had a chance to really try it out but the little I did it worked great.
Previous owner said it sanded evenly side to side.

I had to drive 2 hrs to pick it up and had a nice conversation with the owner.


----------

